# Possible rash?



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

Hi everybody, so today I noticed a small red patch by Oso's tail? from what I believe it seems like a rash but I could be wrong? any tips on what cream/ointment will work if it is a rash? Any idea on how it happened? I know I haven't taken him out in about 2-3weeks due to his ears healing, so might be him scratching/biting??


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

probly his nerves are frazzled, check and make sure he dosent have any fleas,

if not i would say nerves, get him outside and start playing with him, get his mind going in another direction.

could it be 'hot spots'?

a bored dog will chew on himself like that, gonna be process of elimination

good luck, at least your trying to nip it in the bud


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

surfer said:


> probly his nerves are frazzled, check and make s e dosent have any fleas,
> 
> if not i would say nerves, get him outside and start playing with him, get his mind going in another direction.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking, hot spots. Not uncommon when the weather starts changing. I opted for added omega 3 in the diet when Loki developed hot spots. That and the right flea treatment did the trick.


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

Okay so I'm actually noticing some "white spots" almost small bald spots in a way that I believe will lead to the hot spots. Little worried with the amount of spots he has, I will get some flea medicine just out of precaution and possibly schedule a appointment with the vet. He definitely seems irritated with the amount of scratching he does and I think thats whats causing these spots.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hot spots are because they get infected. Keep an eye on them to make sure you don't need antibiotics. My boy had a bad scar pretty young that turned into a hot spot and he has never regrown hair. Good luck! Hope it's just nerves and not fleas or mange.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

ames said:


> Hot spots are because they get infected. Keep an eye on them to make sure you don't need antibiotics. My boy had a bad scar pretty young that turned into a hot spot and he has never regrown hair. Good luck! Hope it's just nerves and not fleas or mange.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Hey Ames! yeah I actually seen a picture of your dog from a thread while back while searching about this  tbh I really think it's just nerves, he's super energetic and during this whole ear crop procedure hes been in the house, so I think out of boredom that this has started really doubt its flea's.Would it be safe to take him out? I also put some neosporin and today when I checked up on him it's not red like from that picture just seems like a bald spot now lol.
edit: Don't see fleas as well.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

BeyondUno said:


> Hey Ames! yeah I actually seen a picture of your dog from a thread while back while searching about this  tbh I really think it's just nerves, he's super energetic and during this whole ear crop procedure hes been in the house, so I think out of boredom that this has started really doubt its flea's.Would it be safe to take him out? I also put some neosporin and today when I checked up on him it's not red like from that picture just seems like a bald spot now lol.
> edit: Don't see fleas as well.


Neosporin is good, as long as your dog does not like it off. If you're feeling it on the self chewing/ liking -get one of the inflatable collars to wear when not supervised.
As for hair regrowth -get a good oatmeal spray -it will soothe, and condition. A good soak in aveeno never hurt either  
Ya might wanna try out some Kong toys, and packing them with different stuff to keep your buddy working on something else. A radio /Tv left on when your gone does wonders for some dogs too.


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

I'm going to my local petsmart and petco later on and see what I can find. As for the whole hair regrowth going to buy some Nu-Stock, I hear it does wonders. I'm definitely worried about what he does when I'm gone so Ill have to see what I can do to keep him busy through out the whole day to avoid more problems.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

BeyondUno said:


> I'm going to my local petsmart and petco later on and see what I can find. As for the whole hair regrowth going to buy some Nu-Stock, I hear it does wonders. I'm definitely worried about what he does when I'm gone so Ill have to see what I can do to keep him busy through out the whole day to avoid more problems.


Sounds good I've used it on my horses in the past. 
I don't know your $ situation, but a good oatmeal spray in between will help soothe the problem for your dog, same as it does for ppl. The aveeno bath stuff you can sometimes get for a quarter a pack. 
Looking forward to hearing how you handle the situation 
And what worked for your dog!


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

I will definitely keep everyone updated. Appreciate the feedback greatly !


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

Update: Took Oso out for a walk oh man was he excited lol, but anyways I thought i'd take him out and relieve him of some nerves (assuming it's nerves) it was a good hour and half walk through the park. And once home I gave him a good bath using oatmeal shampoo, and once dried sprayed him in anti-itch spray. I'm hoping it helps out but hard to say much atm with him being knocked out after running so much in the park haha.
edit: Some pics of today.


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

I finally was able to take Oso to the vet today, going in I had already got myself believing it was mange and once the vet looked at him she thought the same. After doing tests three times to be 100% of results, fortunately all failed and Oso does not have mange. She is not 100% sure what can be causing the hair loss and itching giving many reasons (allergies, food, some sorts of fleas) she decided to give me flea medicine and see what that would do and encouraged the baths and the anti-itch spray. She did not want to give him antibiotics seeing as he just got off the antibiotics given for his ears and he started scratching/loosing hair while on them. I have ordered Nu-Stock and hope to have results from it I'm praying everything will turn out for the best and Oso be back to normal.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxShyTown (Jan 30, 2013)

Use coconut oil on it!


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

I have heard very good things about the coconut oil and probably will add that to his diet if I don't see much from Nu-Stock.
edit: what coconut oil should I get? so many options.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

BeyondUno said:


> I have heard very good things about the coconut oil and probably will add that to his diet if I don't see much from Nu-Stock.
> edit: what coconut oil should I get? so many options.


Cold pressed, unrefined virgin coconut oil is ideal.

If you have a Trader Joe's nearby they sell a good virgin coconut oil.

Coconut oil has lauric acid, which is a medium chain fatty acid that can help prevent AND sometimes even cure bacterial and viral infections. This is most commonly found in a mother's milk and builds the immune system. It's also great for digestion as well as being a really good source for energy.

Recommended dosages can be anywhere from 1/2 teaspoon for every 10 lbs of dog to 1 tablespoon for every 30 lbs of dog. With introducing anything new in a pup's diet, start with small amounts first.

For "maintenance" my pup gets 1 tablespoon of coconut oil in his kibble daily. His coat is unbelievably shiny too.


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

fortunately there is a traders joe in the city! thank you!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

BeyondUno said:


> fortunately there is a traders joe in the city! thank you!


I forgot you're in SF...in that case you've got like 5 Trade Joe's to choose from haha. I lived in the Bay Area for 6 years, miss that city!

This is what it looks like:


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

Will go buy some asap and start feeding, hate seeing my dog skin all patchy and stuff


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

BeyondUno said:


> Will go buy some asap and start feeding, hate seeing my dog skin all patchy and stuff


You can also use coconut oil topically as well, don't forget! I use it on myself sometimes for random bug bites, really works well for soothing.


----------

